# The stroke of the cylinder



## Estrella

Hi everyone!
I wonder if someone can help me with this.

I understand perfectly the first sentence, but what is the world is the "stroke of the cylinder?  

*The cylinder has to be greased again after approx. 500 km running lengths, the stroke of the cylinder is 200 mm.*

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hablando de pistones, "stroke" es recorrido o carrera.
No sé si te sirve, Estrella.
Saludos.
EVA.


----------



## Estrella

¡Gracias Eva!!!

¡Me sirve de mucho! que tengas un buen día!


----------



## lauranazario

Buscando en el Diccionario Técnico Limusa (2a. Ed.)...

*stroke* = (mecánica) Carrera de émbolo o pistón; recorrido. Golpe. Rasgo. Tiempo.

Que yo sepa... los pistones tienen que correr a un tiempo determinado.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Estrella

¡Gracias Laurita!

Sí, se trata de informar sobre el recorrido del cilindro, para que éste sea lubricado periódicamente en función de los datos que se proporcionan.

Voy a ver si consigo ese diccionario en mi pueblo, aunque lo dudo   .

¡Muchas gracias! 
Have a great day!


----------



## gian_eagle

dentro del mismo vocablo, hablan de la maquinaria que usa pistones, con "center water cooled" ... eso sería igual a "maquinaria con centro enfriado por agua"?


----------



## Estrella

Creo que sería.....

Maquinaria con enfriado por medio de agua en el centro.


----------



## gian_eagle

y "enfriado por agua en el centro" no es más acortado??


----------



## Estrella

Sí, al parecer, la idea es la misma  .

Saludos!


----------



## mardanaz

puedo preguntar de qué equipo estás hablando?


----------



## GiggLiden

Estrella said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I wonder if someone can help me with this.
> 
> I understand perfectly the first sentence, but what is the world is the "stroke of the cylinder?
> 
> *The cylinder has to be greased again after approx. 500 km running lengths, the stroke of the cylinder is 200 mm.*
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



The "stroke of the cylinder" is a complete misnomer, an error in basic concept, because the cylinder does not MOVE, so it has no "stroke." It has bore (inside diameter) and length. _It is the PISTON that has a stroke, because that is the part inside the cylinder that does the moving._ How far it travels/moves from one end of its travel to the other, that is the stroke.


----------



## gian_eagle

mardanaz said:
			
		

> puedo preguntar de qué equipo estás hablando?


 
en mi caso, estaba viendo una traducción sobre motor automotriz.


----------

